# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] GRUDING MODEL 97.. Επισκευή γιά κλάματα

## p.gabr

IMAG0310.jpg


Οπως συνήθως κάποιος φίλος-φίλου θα έχει και κάνα κειμήλιο 
Έτσι λοιπόν βοηθάω στην διατήρηση του είδους

Το Παλιο συνήθειο δεν κόβεται πρώτα μια τυπική ωμομετρηση και μετά στην πρίζα 
Σφυχτηκε η κλωστή κίνησης -τεντώθηκε-λαδώθηκε και άρχισε να κινείται ο μεταβλητός
Δεν έπιανε κανένα σταθμό-τίποτα ,  ενω ο ενισχυτής ακουστικής φανέρωνε σημεία λειτουργίας
Η ΒΛΑΒΗ βρέθηκε γρήγορα ,ένας πυκνωτής χάρτου βραχυκυκλωμένος

IMAG0305.jpg

Αποκαταστάθηκε η λειτουργία αλλάχθηκαν και κατι άλλοι πυκνωτές προκαλυπτικά και μετά η καθαριότητα


Καθάρισμα με ζεστό σαπουνόνερο με το κομπρεσέρ αέρος ..λιγο οινόπνευμα και στον ήλιο μια μέρα

IMAG0303.jpg


το ξαναδεσα και το άφησα να παίζει. Μετά από μισή ώρα άρχισε ΕΝΑ ΤΣΙΡ-ΤΣΙΡ-ΤΣΙΡ μέτρησα με το πολυμετρο και ειδα την υψηλη να τρεμοπαίζει ,ετσι υπόθεσα οτι και ο ηλεκτρολυτικός υψηλής τάσης τροφοδοσίας πήγαινε για φούντο .
Αγόρασα δυο 50αρηδες  και γύρισα να τους αλλάξω,αλλα πριν το ξανάβαλα στην μπριζα και είδα οτι ειχε πλήρη μουγκαμαρα.
Μετα λύπης μου μου μετά απο λίγες μετρήσεις ,διαπίστωσα ότι το καλώδιο του μετασχηματιστή ακουστικής που διερχόταν από μια τρύπα , δεν άντεξε την καθαριότητα και τον αέρα, με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσει η μόνωση και να ακουμπάει σασί..........το πρωτεύον του μ/τ κάηκε και δεν είχε ωμική συνεχεία
Καπου είχα έναν και άρχισα να ψάχνω άλλα μου βγήκε μπροστά ένας τροφοδοσίας 220/15VAC

IMAG0304.jpg

ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ  έτσι έγινε και έπαιξε μια χαρουλα και μπορω να πω οτι δεν καταλάβαινες διαφορά 


  Σίγουρα δεν υπερηφανεύομαι για αυτήν μου την επισκευή 

IMAG0309.jpg

Όμως το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα κάνει τον κάτοχο του *ΞΑΝΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ*

----------

angel_grig (06-08-13), ezizu (09-08-13), GeorgeVita (05-08-13), Neuraxia (06-08-13), PARKER (07-08-13), ziakosnasos (07-08-13)

----------


## STALKER IX

Εγω προσωπικα γουσταρω!!! μπραβο σου! (σαπουναδα απο ρολ η πιατων?? :Biggrin: )

----------


## aris285

Παναγιωτη πια λαμπα χρησιμοποιει για την ακουστικη? Αν ειναι ΕL41 εχω εναν εξοδου που καθεται και περιμενει.

Μπραβο που το ανεστησες το κημειλιο.

----------


## angel_grig

Mπραβο Παναγιωτη!Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο (λειτουργικο και σε καλυτερη εμφανισιακη κατασταση)

----------


## p.gabr

> Εγω προσωπικα γουσταρω!!! μπραβο σου! (σαπουναδα απο ρολ η πιατων??)


Μιχαλη ευχαριστω
ΜΠΑ ........ για το σκυλο σαμπουάν που δεν αφρίζει του έβαλα




> Παναγιωτη πια λαμπα χρησιμοποιει για την ακουστικη? Αν ειναι ΕL41 εχω εναν εξοδου που καθεται και περιμενει.
> 
> Μπραβο που το ανεστησες το κημειλιο.


Αρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσφορά σου ,* θα το θυμάμαι*
h λυχνια ακουστικης ειναι η EL-95 αλλα σιγα , οι μετασχηματιστές ,σχεδόν ταιριάζουν 5-7κ είναι το πρωτεύων , 
Αυτα τα ράδια ειναι πολύ εύκολα οτι και να εχει το φτιάχνει ο καθένας
τα πιο δύσκολα ηταν τα Philips αργότερα, πολύ στριμοκολα και χαλούσαν και οι μέσες συχνότητες

*Βασικα όμως όσο πιο παλιό είναι τόσο πιο εύκολο*




> Mπραβο Παναγιωτη!Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο (λειτουργικο και σε καλυτερη εμφανισιακη κατασταση)



Ευχαριστω ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ  ..εγω δεν παίρνω χρήματα....για τους φίλους μόνο ..που φυσικά ανταποδίδουν 
τον πραγματικό κάτοχο δεν τον γνωρίζω
Η ταπετσαρία του είναι χάλια παρότι την έπλυνα ,χωρις εγκριση απο τον νοικοκυρη να την αντικαταστήσω δεν είναι σωστο


Εαν προλάβω θα ανεβασω και ενα βιντεακι

----------


## p.gabr

Αυτη είναι η λήψη του χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία

----------


## chris73

Α, δεν το είχα δει. Μπράβο! Όντως το Φίλιπς εμένα από μεσαία πάσχει...

Και αυτά τα ευρωπαικά (γερμανοειδή) όλα ίδια σε εμφάνιση, βρήκαν ένα παππά θάψαν και καμπόσους  :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

> Α, δεν το είχα δει. Μπράβο! Όντως το Φίλιπς εμένα από μεσαία πάσχει...
> 
> Και αυτά τα ευρωπαικά (γερμανοειδή) όλα ίδια σε εμφάνιση, βρήκαν ένα παππά θάψαν και καμπόσους



Ακριβώς όπως τα λές Χρήστο 
Ξαφνικά στο τέλος τους χάσαμε το στυλ καί την μοναδικότητά που είχαν αυτα τα ραδιόφωνα 

Το θέμα αυτό καί η επισκευή δεν ήταν κάτι το σπουδαίο,το ανοιξα όμως για νά δείξω ότι πρέπει νά είμαστε προσεκτικοί , γιατί  οποιαδήποτε στιγμή κάτι μπορεί να στραβώσει 

Καλό είναι νά αλλάζοντας όλοι αυτοί οι πυκνωτες, νά ελέγχονται τα καλώδια καί ότι άλλο χρειαστεί  ,ώστε θα δώσουν μια νεα ζωή στο ράδιο

----------


## ziakosnasos

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την επισκευή σου , πρέπει γίνονται προσπάθειες να μην εξαφανιστούν  αυτά τα εργαλεία , είναι κρίμα ,  έχω ένα Socradel   του 1958 σε πάρα πολύ καλή κατάσταση  ,      μόνο που το βάζεις στην μπρίζα  ,αλλάζεις εποχή . ( Είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό στην φωτογραφία , κάποια στιγμή θα τραβήξω κάποια καλύτερη να την ανεβάσω ).

----------


## east electronics

Θα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον αν μπορεις να αναλαβεις την δουλεια αυτη επαγγελματικα ,,,, Αν δουλευεις σε τετοιο επιπεδο θα μπορουσα πολυ ανετα να σου στειλω αρκετους απο τους πελατες που ερχονται και ζητανε να επισκευασουν τετοια πραγματα . 



Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## p.gabr

> Θα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον αν μπορεις να αναλαβεις την δουλεια αυτη επαγγελματικα ,,,, Αν δουλευεις σε τετοιο επιπεδο θα μπορουσα πολυ ανετα να σου στειλω αρκετους απο τους πελατες που ερχονται και ζητανε να επισκευασουν τετοια πραγματα . 
> 
> Φιλικα 
> Σακης Πετροπουλος


ΣΑΚΗ σε ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά σου

Δεν έκανα αυτήν την παρουσίαση για  λόγους επίδειξης..
Εγώ είμαι συνταξιούχος και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω εάν θέλω να εμπλακώ σε μια τέτοια διαδικασία ,εξ αλλου δεν έχω χαρτια
Αγαπώ αυτά τα μηχανήματα και μπορώ να αποκαταστήσω την λειτουργία τους με κάθε τρόπο

----------


## p.gabr

*Philips factory in Italy around 1936*

----------

ziakosnasos (14-08-13)

----------

